# Windows- CE- Programmierung



## Michbeck23 (29. Mai 2002)

Hallö,
mein Vater hat mir gerade angeboten, gegen "geringes Endgelt" eine Anwendung für Windows- CE für ihn zu Programmieren. Irgendwas mit Datenbankanbindung und weiß nicht was. 
Das Problem ist, dass ich absolut garkeine Ahnung von Programmieren habe. Ich kann ganz lustige Dinge mit meiner Digicam und Photoshop machen, aber irgendwelche Programme tippen - sorry, keine Ahnung.
Kann mir jemand vielleicht einen oder einige Tips geben, ob - und wenn ja, wo - es Möglichkeiten, sich sowas selber beizubringen gibt?!
Dachte da an soetwas wie selfhtml für CE ...
...

...

Hm, schonmal danke für die hilfreichen Antworten.

MfG Michi


----------



## Paranoia (25. Juni 2002)

hallo...

mit visual basic 6.0 und dem toolkit für CE-Programmierung...
aber dann musst du halt schon vb lernen

hier der link für den toolkit:

Toolkit 

greetings para


----------



## Zorck (25. Juni 2002)

Ich hab nach solchen Tools auch gesucht. Habs aber auch noch nich ausprobiert. Dieses Toolkit soll aber relativ teuer sein.





> eMbedded Visual Basic/C++ sind hier downloadbar:
> http://www.microsoft.com/mobile/developer/downloads/emvt30/



Dieses Ding ist billiger oder kostenlos, weiß nich genau!
Kommt aber aufs gleiche raus!


----------

